# Reading > Who Said That? >  Describe your Bestfriend..,

## BF4ever_Ninay

:Smile: 

My Bestfriend is a boy, I love to teased him because he's so cute..,


he loves to Create his profile in friendster and he loves music..,


he is a smart person I know that hes smarter than me


he is obedient

he is very caring, so any girls fall in love with him..,,


who is that???



hehehe


you would you describe your BESTFRIEND...??

----------


## Cat_Brenners

I think a best friend is one who is loyal, respectful, keeps his word, faithful and so on. I don't think looks or such has anything to do with being a best friend. just my take on it
Cat

----------


## Zee.

Your best friend is obedient? i would say dog but the rest just doesn't make sense..

 :Smile: 

My best friend is beautiful.

----------


## rozreads

A best friend is the one who will tell you when you are messing up and will love you even when they don't like you.

----------


## Joreads

My best friend is my sister.

----------


## Dori

My best friend = my twin brother. It's really more than a friendship, though.

----------


## Joreads

> My best friend = my twin brother. It's really more than a friendship, though.


Oh two of you - how great :Smile:

----------


## Dori

> Oh two of you - how great


Yeah, but we're not identical in personality. Personally, I think I'm less aggressive and probably more sensitive. I don't know though.

----------


## Joreads

Well Dori my sister is three years younger than me and totally different in every way. We kind of balance each other out which is really good I think. You are right though it really is more than friendship

----------


## tonywalt

My best friend is 6'2 broad shoulders (49 inch chest), small waist, powerful legs, glutes like two middle weight punchings bags, high cheekbones and
she is very kind

----------


## Bluehound

My best friend is incredibly sensitive and kind, she hides this dangerously soft core behind a wall of razor sharp wit and dont mess with me b*tchery. But I am quite perceptive and saw straight through it. 
I think that is why we get along, that and a shared quirky sense of humour and a geeky taste for Sci-Fi and fantasy TV.

----------


## cacian

my best friend is me and everyone else are friends otherwise it would not be fair on my other 'best friends' . I tend to have quite many 'best friends' and that is the issue so no best friends just friends and I my best friend to myself  :Smile:

----------


## cafolini

> my best friend is me and everyone else are friends otherwise it would not be fair on my other 'best friends' . I tend to have quite few 'best friends' and that is the issue


Indeed. That is the issue, no kidding.

----------


## Inky

My best friend?

She's soft and comforting, always happy to see me. Her bark is worse than her bite -though her mouth does nip at times-. I wish she'd talk some more though, instead of those funny noises she makes and the sighs that escape when she thinks no one is around. But then again, all she says and feels and knows is shown in her big brown eyes, so I guess that words are not needed usually. 

She's somewhat messy, leaving the sheets sprawled everywhere and bits of fluff on the floor. I keep telling her not to eat in the living room but she never listens and crumbs that the vacuum forgets are everywhere. Yes she's annoying sometimes and her hair gets in every corner, including my mouth when she wants a cuddle. But I love her to death and I miss her when she's not around.

She's left pawprints on my heart, silly dog that she is; and worst of all, she knows it.

----------


## Ecurb

> My best friend?
> 
> She's soft and comforting, always happy to see me. Her bark is worse than her bite -though her mouth does nip at times-. I wish she'd talk some more though, instead of those funny noises she makes and the sighs that escape when she thinks no one is around. But then again, all she says and feels and knows is shown in her big brown eyes, so I guess that words are not needed usually. 
> 
> She's somewhat messy, leaving the sheets sprawled everywhere and bits of fluff on the floor. I keep telling her not to eat in the living room but she never listens and crumbs that the vacuum forgets are everywhere. Yes she's annoying sometimes and her hair gets in every corner, including my mouth when she wants a cuddle. But I love her to death and I miss her when she's not around.
> 
> She's left pawprints on my heart, silly dog that she is; and worst of all, she knows it.


Given your location, is she a talking dog?

----------


## cafolini

> given your location, is she a talking dog?


roflmao!!!!!!!!

----------


## Varenne Rodin

My best friend is brilliant. He is funny. He likes movies. He's strange and he has pretty eyes. He seems determined to stick with me no matter what, and I will stick with him. Someday, when one of us dies, I think the other will be consumed by a hollow emptiness for every remaining moment.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Good for you. Hope he stays true!

----------


## cafolini

I also wish you the best, Varenne. What you want is not impossible. Most people will come apart after about 25 years. That's what statistics show. But there are also cases that continue far beyond that and when one goes the other goes from depression. Wish you the best.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Other is always hope when Varenne is around.

----------


## Nathanial

my best friend is my life. because it is remember me always. and pray for me that i success in my life. our friend is my heart. i also love her. she always happy to see me. she give me advices when i hopeless. she is making a favorite role for success of my life. thanks God for giving me diamond friend.

----------


## Nathanial

my best friend is my life. with the encouragement of her i success in my life. she have a best mind. she remember me in her prayers always. and always think about me. she is good in nature. she always happy to see me.

----------


## tonywalt

He's short about 11 inches with a super round head and a bemused look.

----------


## Calidore

> He's short about 11 inches with a super round head and a bemused look.


Charlie Brown?

----------


## sweetcaroline

My best friend is my soulmate. He's sensitive, altruistic, intelligent, patient, and puts up with all of the baggage I carry. I will love him until the day I die.

----------


## AndyRoo

I don't have any close friends  :Frown:  But I hope one day I will  :Smile:  Haven't given up.

----------


## AndyRoo

> Charlie Brown?


I wish there was a "like" button.

----------


## New Secret

My best friend was an awesome friend until he got into Satanism and did a 180 to become an aspwool of gargantuan proportions. On a high horse, in his smelly air of self-importance, he would get a taste of being given the backhand himself when at his place of work a new supervisor was hired who had the same name as him then a television show was filmed there, including his same-name supervisor but not him. I laugh at that turn of events. I don't have a best friend as it is right now. I have friends, but none of them are the best.

----------


## stacy55

I m pretty sure there is no such thing. Everyone look for some opportunity, and to attain that he/she make friendship.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I had a best friend in my youth, first in the street we both lived in, later I had another best friend at university, later two best friends who I was joint co-authors with, but by then best friends became less important especially as I moved a lot. In old age I can't say I have any best friend, and it has been like that for decades now.

----------


## Danik 2016

You probably have digital best friends, DW.

----------


## Dreamwoven

> You probably have digital best friends, DW.


Yes, but the concept of friend is quite different on the internet than it is in real life.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I would add that _best friend_ assumes quite a lot of meeting face to face, recognising the best friend, and having interests in common.

----------


## Danik 2016

You are right, DW. It is a much more floating and fragile relationship. Forget about face to face recognition. The best you will get is an avatar and a, sometimes curious, nickname. And you usually have contact to only a very slice of a personality that sits somewhere behind another PC or smartphone.
But it has its advantages too. You don´t have to invite it for tea!

----------


## Pompey Bum

I'll be your friend, DW. Describe me. 

Hint: I've got a selfie on my profile page.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Heh. That took his breath away.

----------


## Dreamwoven

It's fine to be a "friend" on the internet, but this thread is about my "best friend". I can't distinguish between friend and best friend on the internet. I've checked your profile on LitNet out, and there is little about you that I know. I assume you are from America somewhere (a blind guess), we've never met face-to-face, I wouldn't recognise you either from your picture on your LitNet profile or you mine, and I don't have a selfie, partly because I don't have a mobile phone.

Most of us on LitNet are like this, some indicate the part of the country they are from, or at least living in atm. I was born and brought up in London, so English is my mother tongue. So I have to confess I have no "best friend" on LitNet. But I was born to Hungarian immigrants so I know a smattering of Hungarian, too.

----------


## Pompey Bum

> It's fine to be a "friend" on the internet, but this thread is about my "best friend". I can't distinguish between friend and best friend on the internet. I've checked your profile on LitNet out, and there is little about you that I know. I assume you are from America somewhere (a blind guess), we've never met face-to-face, I wouldn't recognise you either from your picture on your LitNet profile or you mine, and I don't have a selfie, partly because I don't have a mobile phone.
> 
> Most of us on LitNet are like this, some indicate the part of the country they are from, or at least living in atm. I was born and brought up in London, so English is my mother tongue. So I have to confess I have no "best friend" on LitNet. But I was born to Hungarian immigrants so I know a smattering of Hungarian, too.


Okay, DW, we'll just be cyber friends. I'm a happy-go-lucky retired guy, by the way. I grew up near Boston and still live in Massachusetts, although since retirement my wife and I have kind of snowbirded back and forth from Taiwan. But I've been spending more time with my (ancient) dad recently, and my knees are giving me trouble lately, so it looks like I'll be staying in the USA this winter. I've been doing hardcore traveling since I was 18, and served in the US Peace Corps in central Africa. I survived cancer. I'm a religious radical. I like to read. Oh, and I retired early, so I'm old but I'm not that old. That's all I want to say about myself online. Still want to be friends?  :Smile:

----------


## Pompey Bum

> Still want to be friends?


Heh heh. DW?

----------


## Dreamwoven

I've added you, PB. Here we are an hour earlier than GMT, and I switch the computer off by 5 pm and log on at 7 am usually.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Don't worry, DW. The humor was self-deprecatory. You are a really good guy.  :Smile:

----------

